# Newb To Vaping



## Ra1nMan (15/7/14)

Hey All,

Been lurking around for the past couple of days and finally decided to register an account.

A bit of info about me (and my girlfriend).
We are both non smokers (Stinkies) but we do smoke hubbly.
My girlfriend smokes hubbly every night and on weekends, I smoke it occasionally for the taste.
My aim is to get rid of the hubbly completely, I no longer enjoy the taste and the the mess it leaves behind as well as the health risks.


My girlfriend recently bought a few e-hookas (Disposables) from a local flea market. I tried one of them and was impressed by the amount of flavor and the lack of burning etc but they don't last very long.

Since trying the e-hookah disposables, smoking hubbly hasn't been a satisfying experience for me and since I have been looking into a solution that would offer the same or better experience from the e-hookah.
After some searches on Google I came across this site and spent some time reading up on various hardware and liquids.

At the moment I would like to get a solution for both myself and my girlfriend as sharing wont be an option.
So after a few days of reading and comparing different hardware and our current situation, I have decided to get the following kit.

2x Vision Spinner 2 (We don't need a whole day vape solution)
2x KangerTech ProTank 3 Mini
2x Replacement glass for mPT3
1x 5 pack coils (1.5 ohm)
Various 10ml VM liquids (0% nic)

I haven't added a charger as my girlfriend received a eGo kit as a gift that includes a charger (This wasn't a great vaping experience due to the liquid supplied) . I assume the charger will work on the Vision Spinner's.

Before I checkout I would like some opinions on the kit I have selected for our circumstances and if there is anything else I have missed please let me know.

Looking forward to my stay and vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RezaD (15/7/14)

Welcome......and you have done your homework really well. I cannot fault your list in any way. Good choices period. You may wanna consider trying both 0% nic as well as nic options since you used the hubbly.

That said the closest experience to a hubbly in my opinion would be a dripper or an RTA like a Russian or an Aqua....specially the Aqua with the air holes fully open......mouthfuls of satisfaction drag after drag......and do I like dragging.......5-10 second hits sequentially until the drip tip is hot....

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## bones (15/7/14)

Kit looks solid. I would get more coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/7/14)

Welcome @Ra1nMan, good list of goedies there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (15/7/14)

Ra1nMan said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Been lurking around for the past couple of days and finally decided to register an account.
> 
> ...


@Ra1nMan where are you situated? Maybe go to a retailer first.
The kit seems good, but you might want to try out a few options before you checkout.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (15/7/14)

welcome the the forum, it seems like you've made a great selection there, but i do agree with TylerD, it would be good if you can go try out a couple of different devices from a retailer before you make up your mind 100%

vape strong and rock on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ra1nMan (16/7/14)

Thanks for the advice guys.
I live in Alberton, not aware of any retailers around.

I would like to do things right the first time and get the right kit without wasting money.
I did some reading up about RTA's and mech mods, would you guys recommend skipping the kit I have in mind and going for a RTA (Aqua) and a mech mod, if so which mech mod do you recommend with a aqua? There seems to be a lot of info on this forum and vids on YouTube regarding coil rebuilds etc so I don't think I would have a problem with building coils.


----------



## RezaD (16/7/14)

Ra1nMan said:


> Thanks for the advice guys.
> I live in Alberton, not aware of any retailers around.
> 
> I would like to do things right the first time and get the right kit without wasting money.
> I did some reading up about RTA's and mech mods, would you guys recommend skipping the kit I have in mind and going for a RTA (Aqua) and a mech mod, if so which mech mod do you recommend with a aqua? There seems to be a lot of info on this forum and vids on YouTube regarding coil rebuilds etc so I don't think I would have a problem with building coils.


 
Well it depends where you intend buying from (local or import) and what your budget is. PM me if you want specifics.

One note of caution though:

If you have never vaped before you could find that RTA's and drippers will mostly likely make you cough (while inhaling) when you start vaping but goes away after a few days. Not all people experience this - I did not but most people who have tried my dripper or Aqua did - they were all heavy smokers though. Most people start off with the simple devices like mPT3 and the like and move on to the RTA after a few weeks or months.

The flip side of the coin is if you get very used to the mPT3 typr devices the extremely "loose" draw of a dripper or Aqua will take a few days or weeks to adjust to but once you are there it is very very hard to go back to a tighter draw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Limbo (16/7/14)

RezaD said:


> Well it depends where you intend buying from (local or import) and what your budget is. PM me if you want specifics.
> 
> One note of caution though:
> 
> ...


Maybe he could just start at higher resistance to ease him into this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

Ra1nMan said:


> Thanks for the advice guys.
> I live in Alberton, not aware of any retailers around.
> 
> I would like to do things right the first time and get the right kit without wasting money.
> I did some reading up about RTA's and mech mods, would you guys recommend skipping the kit I have in mind and going for a RTA (Aqua) and a mech mod, if so which mech mod do you recommend with a aqua? There seems to be a lot of info on this forum and vids on YouTube regarding coil rebuilds etc so I don't think I would have a problem with building coils.


No, imo, first go with that kit - super kit to start with. Consider rebuildables at a later stage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

I saw this on Eciggies website. Don't know how it works or how good it is though, but it might be something you would like to try?

https://eciggies.co.za/e-Hookah-H1-from-KelvinHealth

Other than that I agree 100% with your choice of starter kit. I had a spinner with a Mpt2 and loved it (gave my kit to my dad because I upgraded to a electronic mod) I still use a Mpt3 on my mod every now and then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ra1nMan (16/7/14)

Thanks for all the advice, it is really appreciated.
I think i am getting ahead of myself looking at the mechs and RTA's, I will continue researching them and learning about the various devices.

Maybe I should get 1x vision spinner 2 and 1x mPt3 for now to try out (It is mainly for my girlfriend anyway).
My girlfriend has a eGo kit that can be used as well, it just requires some decent juice as the juice supplied is marked as high intensity and is to strong.

After that we can look into upgrading if we find it necessary.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/14)

Ra1nMan said:


> Thanks for all the advice, it is really appreciated.
> I think i am getting ahead of myself looking at the mechs and RTA's, I will continue researching them and learning about the various devices.
> 
> Maybe I should get 1x vision spinner 2 and 1x mPt3 for now to try out (It is mainly for my girlfriend anyway).
> ...


Sounds like a good idea. And look at the VM juices, very highly rated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ra1nMan (16/7/14)

Thanks Andre, I have a few VM juices in my cart.
I'm in no rush, just want to make sure I get the right kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/7/14)

Ra1nMan said:


> Thanks for all the advice, it is really appreciated.
> I think i am getting ahead of myself looking at the mechs and RTA's, I will continue researching them and learning about the various devices.
> 
> Maybe I should get 1x vision spinner 2 and 1x mPt3 for now to try out (It is mainly for my girlfriend anyway).
> ...


 
The mpt3 should work on the ego batteries too. (spinner is much better though)
Also, I think www.vapeclub.co.za has the mpt3 for R105 and 5pack coils for R100 iirc. They don't sell spinners though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

